# Top 5 Fantasy Books/Series



## we1221 (Jun 2, 2010)

what are your Top 5 Fantasy Books/Series


----------



## Potticus (Jun 2, 2010)

Endar's Game is number 1 for me.
Not up to compiling a list


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 3, 2010)

1. The Edge Chronicles
2. Keys to the Kingdom
3. The Inheritance Cycle
4. Skuldugery Pleasent
5. Harry Potter


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

The Chronicles of Narnia are my favorite series. Lord of the Rings also, but I haven't read them yet.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 3, 2010)

A Song of Ice and Fire would be one of my favourite series of books. For the rest there are far too many to choose to list in my top 4.


----------



## Crass (Jun 3, 2010)

The Wheel of Time series are great. I also agree with Enders Game and Chronicles of Narnia as previously mentioned by others. Also the Redwall books.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 4, 2010)

My favorites, in no particular order:

The Sword of Truth by Terry Goodkind
The Nightrunner saga by Lynn Flewelling
The Dark Tower (_books 1-6 only!_) by Steven King
The Xanth Chronicles by Piers Anthony
Women of the Otherworld by Kelley Armstrong


----------



## agony (Jun 4, 2010)

In no particular order.

Keys to the Kingdom
Dresden Files
A song of Ice and Fire


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

In no particular order:

A Song of Ice and Fire
The Wheel of Time
His Dark Materials (first film sucks)
The Odyssey
The Alchemist


----------



## Cermage (Jun 4, 2010)

my favourite sword and magic fantasys in no order 

Legend by David Gemmel 
Wizard of Earthsea by Ursula K Leguin
Magician by Raymond E Feist 
A Game of Thrones by George RR Martin
Assassin's Apprentice By Robin Hobb 

I don't like recommending entire epics, after about book 5-6 things tend to get really drawn out and then picking up around book 9 or so. though usually the first book of the entire collection is the best. 

i've been reading urban fantasy lately, so Storm front (dresden files) by Jim Butcher and The naming of the beasts (book 5 of Felix Castor series) by Mike Carey gets a mention.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 12, 2012)

Edgedancer said:


> 1. The Edge Chronicles
> 2. Keys to the Kingdom
> 3. The Inheritance Cycle
> 4. Skuldugery Pleasent
> 5. Harry Potter


Necrobump aside, your taste seems very familiar to mine so I'll just recommend Darren Shan with the *Cirque du Freak* saga to you, it's amazing IMHO.
Darren Shan also has a sort of prequel to that series, named *The saga of Larten Crepsley*. Set in the same universe, and explains the life of one of the most important characters much more detailed.

Also, Darren Shan has written a completely different series, in another universe, called *Demonata*, but I didn't like it that much.


----------



## arogance1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Enders Game definately;
Discworld series;
Skulduggery Pleasant;
Kingdom Keepers;
Percy Jackson series (ignore the film);
Artemis Fowl series.
All books by Raymond E Feist

Song of Ice and Fire goes downhill fast into book 3 and 4


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2012)

Edit- must pay attention to dates.

Hmm I might have to go authors for this

Discworld although I have not really read much past Lords and Ladies (and if you quizzed me/reference tested me I would probably fall short at anything beyond Moving Pictures). The sky TV series that I saw were great though and I quite liked some of the games too.
David Eddings did lots I like although mainly Belgariad 
Guy Gavriel Kay
Marion Bradley- (mainly the Avalon series) I read a bunch of her books as I was sitting around the house ill one week but they grew on me. I still have the films to watch though.
Acacia trilogy I quite like but have not got far enough to add it to the top/recommended list.

If I am allowed to twist the definition the Strugatsky brothers (Roadside picnic and the inspiration for the Stalker franchise)

Since the game of thrones TV series came out I read the main books (mainly as I was too impatient) but nothing in the way of the prequels yet. I like them a lot but I am not sure I will point people at them as more than a companion to the TV series or a interesting read. Equally despite never actually playing one I did read the role playing game manual based on the series and it was pretty good as well.
I am presently working my way through the Wheel of time books (somewhere in the fifth one right now) but it is slow going as sitting around reading a fiction book is something I have to work back into (I got burned out on reading after education and I enjoy nonfiction/learning things more).

Equally I keep meaning to pick up the novels the Witcher comes from but have not yet (the TV series/film was not bad though) and thinking about it I at best skimmed the Terry Goodkind novels and opted to watch the TV series instead so I should probably do those as well.

I probably should find something better to read on as well- I had a go on a kindle and it was nice but nothing I would want to use, the PSP is not ideal although better than my GBA SP ever was and reading on the PC works but I prefer sitting on the sofa/bed to read fiction.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 12, 2012)

A song of ice and fire
Incarnations of immortality
Harry Potter
Narnia

Cant think of a 5th one Guess I dont read that much fantasy.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, it just hit me that I haven't really read any fantasy series for some time; all the books I've read recently have been stand alone affairs. Huh.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 29, 2013)

Edgedancer said:


> 1. The Edge Chronicles
> 2. Keys to the Kingdom
> 3. The Inheritance Cycle
> 4. Skuldugery Pleasent
> 5. Harry Potter


Aaaaaaaaaand another necrobump, but it's just to say I'm halfway through the Edge Chronicles, entertaining to say the least.
I wouldn't say truly groundbreaking and memorable, but just fun and entertaining read, even though it's a little childish sometimes (I'm 20 years old).

Definitely a recommendation for it, if you liked Darren Shan/Inheritance/Harry Potter


----------



## Chary (Apr 29, 2013)

Enders' Game
Lord of the Rings
Chronicles of Narnia
Artemis Fowl
(I really need to read more fantasy books)


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 29, 2013)

Discworld 
Ender cycle
The Dark Tower
Lord of the Rings
Riftwar Saga


----------

